# Going off at the Ramada!!!



## kwick release (Jan 28, 2006)

Working today so cant get out on the boat but scoped the oceanfront this AM and there are multiple hives going off that appear close enough to shore that I will be going back shortly to do some surf casting. Will report back later.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*heard same earlier today (1/28/06) ...*

from Dixie who is out hoin' this morning. I took a look at SB from the market between 9-11am this morning and ~100 boats way out ~ 3 mile line. Also got report that the boats crushed'em down at False Cape. For moi first hand saw one small bee hive going off 200 yds from beach when I rolled up which broke up even before I could get my waders on, the two boats that rolled up on'em didn't help  

I covered market to Dam Neck while another guy had pier to Market covered since early morning ~ they never came in. Water close to beach was dirty with grass mixed in heavy in spots. Heard more on the SB bite last Tuesday (1/24) was awesome all the small fish ya wanted w/some keepers mixed in within 10' of the beach  

Did cast my new 1509 Rainshow SWEET ! Definitely a step up from/for my production factory rod self  The 10000c Abu I have on it is a touch big, but casted 8oz an easy 100yds so it'll work for now.

All you psychos have fun today  Maybe I'll see you somewhere on the beach between the Ramada and the LIP later on  

kr, I'll be looking for that Ramada report a little later before I head back out so thanks in advance and welcome to P&S !!!

Go fish, 

`bucket


----------



## kwick release (Jan 28, 2006)

got back down to the Ramada around 12:30 and the hives were much less and much further out  threw a few casts out near were a whale was working but nada. Then went to the Rudee jetty and cast at some hovering birds near the inlet, nada again. All the action was about 1/2mi out.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i was off the ramada/sandbridge today ho'in....there was tons of birds and bait..but it was tough getting any fish to bite....we did see some whales working the oceanfront today...they were the ones probably ballin up the bait.......didnt hear too many limits today on the radio......we ended up with 2 stripers ..mid 30's


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i saw this post, and made a quick fone call(thanks for the report by the way)... my buddy said that it was a bait ball, not fish underneath. it was basically what has been going in OI all year off them shoals eary season, lots of huge bait balls and no fish marked underneath them.

neil

again, thanks for the report!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

here's some pics off the ramada....this wasnt the big beehive's, just the ones i could get a decent photo of...


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

*ramada*

fished off the ramada today. cought a lot of fish. fish we kept were 27 pounds to 40 pouds. that was 10 nice fish. lot of birds and bait. john


----------



## TDAU (Oct 9, 2002)

Most of the birds that were in close early were diving on bait. Very few fish. May have picked up in the afternoon though.


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

Afternoon was awsome. trolled 5 rods. 2 to 5 rods stayed bent.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

I went out on my buddy's boat around 8am and we joined the fleet by the Ramada. It was pretty slow going. We were marking fish a lot but no takers. Then at around 2 we heard on the radio that they were getting into them in front of Cape Henry. They weren't lying. 

We found the hive and dropped our lines. Sure enough we get a knockdown within a couple of minutes. Baitballs everywhere and this time the fish were hungry. Everybody was getting knockdowns. There were times when I would look around and see every boat in our vicinity reeling in a fish. Besides the stripers, our biggest one being 40", I reeled in a 23" flounder.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I'll take the flounder if ya'll don't want him!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Lotsa bait and a few fish in that mix off the Ramada! Bait was so thick we were snagging bunker.

Too bad a bunch and I mean a bunch of boats that hit the afternoon bite paid no respect to the 3 mile mark and fished it anyway!:--| Too bad marine police or the CG wasn't out there to enforce it today from what I saw.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey Dixie, I don't know where you were at but there was a police boat where we were in front of Cape Henry. We actually thought he was going to board us since he was coming down on us so fast. And from what I heard on the radio they were also at Rudee and Poquoson checking boats.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Kajun said:


> i was off the ramada/sandbridge today ho'in....there was tons of birds and bait..but it was tough getting any fish to bite....we did see some whales working the oceanfront today...they were the ones probably ballin up the bait.......didnt hear too many limits today on the radio......we ended up with 2 stripers ..mid 30's


 *wow sorry to hear that chad- missed you at the psyco meet yesterday- we cruised out of rudee this am at 9:01 and had a limit by 9:43- let 3 go so we could stay out ! released 4 more and kept 3 more around 11 and home by noon.....RATTLER CALLED AT 7 30 TO SAY HE COULD NOT MAKE IT !! bad gary bad....... *


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

glen721 said:


> Hey Dixie, I don't know where you were at but there was a police boat where we were in front of Cape Henry. We actually thought he was going to board us since he was coming down on us so fast. And from what I heard on the radio they were also at Rudee and Poquoson checking boats.


Glen,

Again I stated from what I saw. The bottom line is 100+ boats 6 miles out knowingly beyond the legal area and no one to push them in. I have been there before close to the 3 mile line and the CG and MP would push the boaters back as a warning. I know there isn't enough staff to handle that big of a fleet, but it is amazing what a CG Helicopter can do to a fleet beyond the line. Yesterday it was just a total disregard for the regulations in laws in my opinion. Glad my Captain follows the rules and regs unlike some of the others I saw yesterday.

As far as being boarded, I have no problem as I am sure you don't as my Captain is all square. As a matter of fact we were boarded a few weeks ago by MP and the CG whithin an hour.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*for The Record It Is Not Not Not Against The Law To Fish Past The 3 Mile Line* - And Never Will Any Cg,cop Or Other Authority Push,tell Or Demand You Fish Closer To The Beach. The Law States "no Striped Bass Will Be In Kept Beyong The 3 Mile Line" We Fish Past It All The Time- I Am Done With Striper Myself Already And Will Chase Blues For A Citation All The Way To The Clt 14 Miles Out.......*if I Catch A Striper It Gets Released And Thats The Law*


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

RACN35 said:


> *for The Record It Is Not Not Not Against The Law To Fish Past The 3 Mile Line* - And Never Will Any Cg,cop Or Other Authority Push,tell Or Demand You Fish Closer To The Beach. The Law States "no Striped Bass Will Be In Kept Beyong The 3 Mile Line" We Fish Past It All The Time- I Am Done With Striper Myself Already And Will Chase Blues For A Citation All The Way To The Clt 14 Miles Out.......*if I Catch A Striper It Gets Released And Thats The Law*


Hey Racn,

I never said it was illegal to fish past the 3 mile mark.

I have been on a boat on two occasions where the CG did push a fleet of boats back inside the 3 mile mark. 

Do you really think all those boats were playing catch and release?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

On the 3 mile limit. It is for targeting them. They can write the ticket for watching you C&R Stripers out there.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*U.S. Departments of Commerce and the Interior Responsibilities*

Once they had received notice from the Commission that a coastal State has not taken implementation or enforcement actions, the Secretaries determine jointly, within thirty days, whether that coastal State is in compliance with the Plan and, if the State is not in compliance, the Secretaries declare a moratorium on fishing for Atlantic striped bass within the coastal waters of that coastal State. In making this determination, the Secretaries consider and review the comments of the Commission and that coastal State in question. When a moratoruim is declared, it is unlawful for any person- 

(1) to engage in fishing for Atlantic striped bass within the moratorium area; 

(2) to land, or attempt to land, Atlantic Striped bass that are caught, taken or harvested in violation of paragraph (1); 

(3) to land lawfully harvested Atlantic Striped bass within the boundaries of a coastal State when a moratorium applies to that State; or 

(4) to fail to return to the water Atlantic striped bass to which the moratorium applies that are caught incidental to harvesting that occurs in the course of commercial or recreational fish catching activities, regardless of the physical condition of the striped bass when caught.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dixie719 said:


> *U.S. Departments of Commerce and the Interior Responsibilities*
> 
> Once they had received notice from the Commission that a coastal State has not taken implementation or enforcement actions, the Secretaries determine jointly, within thirty days, whether that coastal State is in compliance with the Plan and, if the State is not in compliance, the Secretaries declare a moratorium on fishing for Atlantic striped bass within the coastal waters of that coastal State. In making this determination, the Secretaries consider and review the comments of the Commission and that coastal State in question. When a moratoruim is declared, it is unlawful for any person-
> 
> ...


I didn't stay @tha Holiday Inn lastnite...but it looks like Dixie hit this one on tha head.....ya can't even CnR them striped ones past tha 3mile mark....that's what I read...but den again, I was hooked on phonics......
but den again...ignorance is 9/10th of tha law?



Go fish...an stay legal.....would hate ta explain ta Bubba in tha Fedreal penitentary that I's doin time fer fishin


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i didnt say that at all either- i know there are plenty of crooked meat hunters- they are poaching no doubt - just like shinning deer- all i said was i can fish outside 3 miles, and not "targeting" striper.......on that post you made it said "attemp to land" ?? so we go trolling spoon for blues or king macs......mr striper hits, he is hooked no doubt......"attempt to land" ?? i cant net the fish and release it ? i gotta CUT you line ?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

well the FRISKY LADY has limited out the last 3 days south of rudee a spot X and were goin back tomoro


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*VA Pilot Tolliver sports article today 1/29/06*

~ states same regarding past 3 mile EEZ illegal striper fishin' would have linked article but couldn't find it on Pilot web site tonight ?!

I don't agree w/the 3 mile EEZ rock line reg  And when I'm hoin' it's the Captain's call ! If ya only keep your legal two fish per day, I don't believe the fishery is damaged and/or jeopardized by whether they are caught 1, 3, 5, or 10 miles off the beach  Like Back Bay special beach access another antiquated and pointless regulation.

Until then 3 mile line is still the law and it is being enforced. Should you intensionally or "unintensionally" find yourself fishing for or in possession of rock past the line be prepared to face "the long, long arm of the law".

End the rockfish EEZ,

`bucket


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

reelrebel18 said:


> well the FRISKY LADY has limited out the last 3 days south of rudee a spot X and were goin back tomoro



is secret spot *X* where you have them tied up ? because they dang sure aint at spot X all the time- sorry to hear you had to go all 3 days to get limits- we got 3 limits in 1 day - how you been kiddo ?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

good ya they got 8 fish friday (4people)
then they got 12 fish saterday(6people)
and we 10 today(5 people)
and spot X is a bottom feature off southern va beach just inside 3 miles that holds good numbers of nice fish this time a year


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

As I undestand it if you catch one then release it you either need to change tactics or move or you are in violation. This thread should move to the boating board. Which it is.


----------



## fish-fool (Dec 17, 2004)

I made it out to Cape Henry early am and got my 2 stripers real quick. The big surprise was the 9 lb flat fish. I heard other people caught them to.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

flatties gotta eat to...they are there with the water temps...you can get'em all year in deeper water...and i have no stripers or flatties in the freezer...i think i have some croaker(brined)...


----------

